# připadá na ně jen čtvrtina plochy



## shimon

Hello! Would somebody hlep me understand the last part of this period?

*kdežto v západních zemích je více než polovina půdy přeměněna v role, na Slovensku připadá na ně jen čtvrtina plochy

Thank you
*


----------



## ilocas2

The whole sentence means:

While more than half of the land is transformed in fields in the Western countries, in Slovakia only a quarter of the area is transformed in fields.


----------



## shimon

Yes, I guessed the general sense, but I can’t understand the meaning of the verb *připadat na *and the grammatical function of *ně* which is a prefix introducing indetermination (like in několik).


----------



## ilocas2

"připadá na ně" means something like "falls on them". It probably can't be translated literally.

"ně" - prepositional accusative of "ona" - personal pronoun of 3rd person plural of neuter gender, because "role" - field - is of the neuter gender.

na Slovensku připadá na ně jen čtvrtina plochy
in Slovakia falls on them only quarter of area

It will be better explained with different word order and with substitution of the pronoun by the noun:

na Slovensku připadá na role jen čtvrtina plochy
in Slovakia falls on fields only quarter of area

na Slovensku jen čtvrtina plochy připadá na role
in Slovakia only quarter of area falls on fields


----------



## shimon

Thank you, your explanation is precious!


----------



## ilocas2

Nemáš zač.

One note: The word "role" is pretty obsolete and many people wouldn't recognize its meaning. The normal word for field is "pole". "Role" means "role" or "roll" (roll of paper) in contemporary Czech.


----------



## vianie

ilocas2 said:


> The word "role" is pretty obsolete and many people wouldn't recognize its meaning.


 In earnest?


----------



## ilocas2

vianie said:


> In earnest?



Udělám průzkum a dám vědět.


----------



## heresys

ilocas2 said:


> "připadá na ně" means something like "falls on them". It probably can't be translated literally.
> 
> na Slovensku připadá na ně jen čtvrtina plochy
> in Slovakia falls on them only quarter of area



In Slovacchia tocca ai campi solo un quarto della superficie, forse?


----------



## shimon

sì, mi pare che in italiano la scelta del verbo toccare (=spettare, competere) sia giusta. efkharistò polì!


----------



## werrr

vianie said:


> In earnest?


It's actually very long obsolete. Most of Czechs would recognize the words *rolní*, *rolník*, *rolnictví*, but only the highly literate would recognize *role* as their relative.

Similarly, most of Czechs would fail to understand the word *hole* despite they are familar with its Slovak analog *hoľa*.


----------



## ilocas2

I asked some people (not highly literate at all) and they recognized the word *role*.


----------

